# Poljot International



## metal_andy (Feb 20, 2004)

Can anyone tell me the difference between Poljot and Poljot International?

I have a Trans Siberian model alarm watch where the box and all the paperwork are labelled Poljot International, but my SS18 just says Poljot on everything.

Does this have any significance with regards to quality etc?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I am no expert and Ian will know more or Roy.Poljot international are assemblem and inspected in Germany,and hence are supposed to be better









I have had no Poljot problems,and the price difference is not worth paying IMO


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

We had a thread on this a while back.

As Alex says P int. are assembled in Germany from Russian and Swiss parts.

They are generally considered to be better made and have stricter quality control.

Consequently they are more expensive than Poljots.

If P. int. had made your SS 18 it would have cost you a lot more!!!!

Enjoy your SS 18. Made IN Russia







.

Just to confuse you further. Poljot also use Swiss ETA movements in their automatics and Japanese quartz movements in their electrics.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

And Franck Muller uses Poljot movements!

Allegedly....................


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

metal_andy said:


> I have a Trans Siberian model alarm watch


 This is the watch that got me started. Saw it on QVC and wanted one but decided to check the web first and it all went wrong from there.









Never did get the trans Siberian! Is it the blue dial?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

QVC! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Hang on - difference between the 2 - about 300 quid?

Qvc obvously doesn't use same suppliers as Roy.


----------



## metal_andy (Feb 20, 2004)

PG

Sorry its took me this long to post, had Friday afternoon off and don't have a pc at home.









The Trans Siberian has a gold coloured case with a gold dial, it looks quite striking.

Thanks everyone for the info.







I enjoy both watches equally, I was just curious as to the differences really.


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Have a look *here* - at one of my previous posts


----------



## metal_andy (Feb 20, 2004)

Thanks Ron


----------

